# Delete



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Any time now and twice a year.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Aww are you going to have puppies


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I hope you do! Your girls are gorgeous


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I would expect by 18 months. Once to twice a year. Larger breeds are a bit slower and each individual can be a little different. 

Usually you can get hips and such officially certified after two years old if you are planning on breeding. Elbows I think are an issue with the mastiffs as well I believe. Not sure if you are planning on breeding.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Praguirre5 said:


> Thank you! It's kind of a touchy subject among a lot of people so I always answer on the fence. Our main problem is finding a stud of the same quality.


Definitely hold out for top quality!

It is a touchy subject but working in the vet profession our view is just be responsible. That view can vary by vet as well.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I feel you I have a registered basset hound and we neutered him and he is the sweetest boy ever! You might not be able to find a male with their kind of quality so I would find one that is still good quality just not as amazing as your girls!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

1 year old is often too young for dogs of that size to be breeding, most breeders I know wait until 2 years for giant breeds.

However, if your purpose for breeding is so that the dogs "can experience being parents" then I would suggest avoiding it. Your goal should be to produce superior animals with really good health genetics and the best pet temperaments out there. Being a parent is a human feeling you are imposing on the dogs. They will never "miss" not having puppies - they don't have the capacity to anticipate that. If there are several generations of dogs behind them with no temperament issues, longevity of life (super important in giant breeds! Nobody wants the genetic lines that all die by age 7) and no health issues then finding a well-matched stud is great! But a hip guarantee for 5 years is not the same as having good hip genetics - only the testing can tell you that.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> 1 year old is often too young for dogs of that size to be breeding, most breeders I know wait until 2 years for giant breeds.
> 
> However, if your purpose for breeding is so that the dogs "can experience being parents" then I would suggest avoiding it. Your goal should be to produce superior animals with really good health genetics and the best pet temperaments out there. Being a parent is a human feeling you are imposing on the dogs. They will never "miss" not having puppies - they don't have the capacity to anticipate that. If there are several generations of dogs behind them with no temperament issues, longevity of life (super important in giant breeds! Nobody wants the genetic lines that all die by age 7) and no health issues then finding a well-matched stud is great! But a hip guarantee for 5 years is not the same as having good hip genetics - only the testing can tell you that.


Actually what your saying is very false about them never missing not having puppies I have seen some fixed female dogs try to steal puppies from other dogs! Also I know this I a dog but my goat was in DEEP depression until I finally let her have kids!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Praguirre5 said:


> I can not breed them at 1 considering that they haven't even gone into heat. I thought that was obvious and I would never breed an animal that is still growing, so before 18-24 months in this case.
> Also, I'm not breeding them at all unless I can find a quality stud.
> I really didn't want to go into the type of money we have sunk into them getting them genetically tested and running their pedigree so I didn't, but I will. The were/are tested for hip/ elbow degeneration. Also they were tested for the genetic markers seen more in cancer and some sort of genetic bone disease as well.
> I completely disagree with you about experiencing parenthood. It's changes all animals. Of course you're not going to miss something that you never knew you could do, but doing something like creating life changes all animals. That's just silly logic.
> ...


I love what your doing keep it up!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

You would think not breeding individuals with bad temperaments and bad health flaws would be common sense but it isn't...


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

That's true!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes big dogs cost a lot but I personally think its worth the food bills I mean you don't have to hear that constant yapping! Haha but who am I to judge small dogs I've been wanting a yorkie!!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Praguirre5 said:


> Truth be told, if I were in it for the money I wouldn't have dogs that eat their very heavy weight in food every month. Food bills make me understand why ppl have small dogs.


Isn't that the truth. I have 3 Pyrenees and they can eat!


----------

